# Projecto MeteoViseu



## Mjhb (11 Nov 2010 às 19:10)

Bem, olá de novo.

Eu queria guardar isto mais uns tempo, mas criei-o ontem e não consigo deixar de vos noticiar a criação do MeteoViseu.

Aceito opiniões e sugestões, ainda é recém-nascido o site, mas acho que para pouco mais de 1h de trabalho está mais ou menos.

Visitem www.meteoviseu.webnode.pt

E viva* Viseu*!!!!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (11 Nov 2010 às 23:09)

Sem querer desmoralizar ninguém, mas até haver uma estação meteorológica, ou informações mais interessantes/importantes para o comum do cidadão não vejo a necessidade de se criarem sites "para o inglês ver". Mas isso sou eu atenção. Não é para levar a peito.


----------



## arturjacobus (12 Nov 2010 às 00:20)

Caro Pedro:
Vejo teu site como um bom começo. Espero que possas ir acrescentando gradativamente mais informações sobre Viseu e o clima da cidade e da região.
Abraço,
Artur


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Nov 2010 às 07:42)

Muito "rapidamente visto" também partilho da opinião do *Artur*.

A nossa ideia de que tudo tem que surgir no sítio automaticamente e na perfeição não é apanágio de ninguém, tudo tem um começo bom ou menos bom, mas o empenho é de elogiar para que a obra nasça!

Dá-lhe gás Pedro, Viseu precisa de destaque no mapa meteorológico...


----------



## vitamos (12 Nov 2010 às 09:49)

Bom dia Pedro.

Obviamente que te parabenizo pela criação do MeteoViseu, mas aproveito para te dar alguns modestos conselhos que julgo pertinentes, e faço-o no bom sentido, porque me agrada ver pessoas com espírito de iniciativa.
Se por um lado o teu enorme espírito de iniciativa é bom, por outro pode-te levar a desenvolver demasiados projectos. O tempo e capacidade das pessoas é sempre limitado. Quer se queira quer não por vezes damos demasiado de nós a algo, esquecendo ou não tendo tempo para outras coisas.

Indo ao ponto que me parece essencial. Achas que fará sentido manter um projecto como o ensinarMeteo e o MeteoViseu em separado... Porque não juntas tudo num único projecto. É meramente uma sugestão, mas certamente que seria mais fácil enriquecer apenas um site pessoal e dedicares-te muito mais e de forma mais fácil do que teres informação dispersa.

Assim e como mera sugestão aconselhar-te-ia a teres apenas o MeteoViseu com uma parte didáctica onde terias então um glossário de conceitos meteorológicos. Já agora essa área específica podia ser melhor organizada (Por exemplo conteúdos separados por ordem temática e/ou ordem alfabética.

Já agora mais umas dicas quanto a essa área didáctica: 

- Tenta colocar sempre as fontes do texto
- Atenção às traduções dos textos, muitas vezes existem expressões que simplesmente não existem em Português. É melhor colocar na língua nativa certos conceitos, do que colocar traduções que não fazem qualquer sentido.
-* Muita atenção aos erros ortográficos e de construção de frases!!*. É um aspecto que para um visitante qualquer pode ser determinante... Um pormenor que por si só pode ser suficiente para formatar desde logo a opinião de quem te visita.

Posto isto, resta-me desejar-te bom trabalho. Estas críticas não pretendem ser desmoralizadoras... São apenas sugestões que acho que devem ser tidas em conta quando se desenvolvem projectos deste tipo.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Nov 2010 às 20:46)

Não fazia parte do tópico, mas já que o vitamos o mencionou, a possível integração do projecto "Ensinar Meteo" no fresquinho "MeteoViseu", na minha opinião acho que seria uma boa ideia e só iria enriquecer o novo projecto!

No início é provável que o entusiasmo te impeça de determinar até que ponto poderás dar de ti próprio um espaço extra na tua vida de estudante!
Poderás vir a concluir que toda a atenção desejada e que seria repartida pelos 2 projectos não passará de uma ilusão e o resultado poderá ser frustrante porque para que o nível de aceitação de cada projecto seja o desejado, obviamente envolve trabalho e o tempo que lhe dedicarás poderá determinar o grau de sucesso.

Criar um espaço de conteúdos numa matéria tão vasta como a meteorologia é um desafio possível de alcançar desde que se tenha em atenção aspectos fundamentais. A meteorologia está longe de se considerar uma ciência estagnada, as muitas (pequenas ou nem tanto) actualizações ao fim de algum tempo compõem o que se poderia chamar de história que se reinventa; o correcto ordenamento dos conteúdos é também uma das chaves mais importantes com vista a motivar e cativar o visitante; atenção ao uso de conteúdos proprietários, para teres uma noção do que isto significa: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Propriedade_intelectual

Enfim, isto são só mais alguns pontos que te poderão servir de ajuda.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Nov 2010 às 08:21)

Obrigado desde já a todos.

É claro que o site não está terminado nem o estará assim tão rápido. Eu como bom estudante tenho que ter as minhas horas de estudo e nunca as substituo. Assim, não terei muito tempo para dar aos projectos, é quando não tiver testes no prazo de 1semana e não pode ser muito tempo claro. Por isso é que pedi ajuda...


----------



## iceworld (13 Nov 2010 às 13:02)

Pedro parabéns pela iniciativa.
Também estou de acordo com a junção do "Ensinar Meteo" no "MeteoViseu" 

Força e boa sorte


----------



## Mjhb (13 Nov 2010 às 14:16)

Quanto à junção dos dois projectos, não era muito viável, uma vez que dos 100Mb disponibilizados pelo webnode para a informação do site está a mais de metade no "EnsinarMeteo",  com a junção dos dois projectos, o plafond de memória esgotaria e ambos os projectos ficariam com muito pouca informação.

É só essa a razão da não-junção.

--------------------
Já agora, para que não haja dúvidas que não é minha intenção fazer de qualquer forma plágio, coloquei um aviso na página inicial.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Nov 2010 às 19:08)

Só uma coisa, como é que eu consigo pôr as imagens de radar e satélite no site, que se actualizem automaticamente?

Obrigado desde já.


----------



## Mjhb (1 Fev 2011 às 18:36)

Está disponível no MeteoViseu uma folha (preenchida à mão ainda desta vez), com todos os dados diários possíveis de Janeiro de 2011.

Visitem!!!


----------



## Mjhb (3 Fev 2011 às 18:24)

Caso não entendam alguma coisa, como as abreviaturas ou as observações, mandem uma apitadela...


----------



## sajmarques (19 Fev 2011 às 23:09)

Pedro,

Também sou de Viseu e sou praticante assíduo de BTT, deporto ao ar livre. Como não aprecio nada andar à chuva, ando sempre atento à meteorologia. Saber que vais dar pernas a este projecto meteoViseu, para mim, e para muitos visieenses vai ser fabuloso.

Àparte do meu interesse, desejo-te as maiores felicidades e quero congratular-te pela tua iniciativa. É excelente termos jovens assim como tu.
Obrigado.
Do que precisares da minha parte, dispõe.

Serafim


----------



## AndréFrade (20 Fev 2011 às 11:08)

Pedro disse:


> Agradeço ao André(andres), por ter sido o único a ajudar-me, tem sempre sido uma boa ajuda no que toca ao projectos webnode, devido à sua maior experiência.
> 
> Quero também pedir à alguem da admnistração que me mova este tópico para "Meteorologia Geral".



Só agora vi o post 

De nada, estamos cá é para ajudar


----------



## Mjhb (21 Fev 2011 às 16:48)

andres disse:


> Só agora vi o post
> 
> De nada, estamos cá é para ajudar



Não André, foste de facto espectacular, mais ninguém se deu ao trabalho, (excepto o joseoliveira também) de me ajudar.

Muito obrigado.

Já agora, nova página de fotos da minha visita a Viana do Castelo no passado Sábado. Vejam...


----------



## filipe cunha (21 Fev 2011 às 17:22)

Pedro disse:


> Não André, foste de facto espectacular, mais ninguém se deu ao trabalho, (excepto o joseoliveira também) de me ajudar.
> 
> Muito orbigado.
> 
> Já agora, nova página de fotos da minha visita a Viana do castelo no passado Sábado. Vejam...




Só estiveste mesmo em Sta Luzia...


----------



## Mjhb (21 Fev 2011 às 17:39)

filipe cunha disse:


> Só estiveste mesmo em Sta Luzia...



Andamos na cidade, mas foi em negócios, passear foi pouco.


----------



## Mjhb (5 Mar 2011 às 22:26)

Novo logótipo MeteoViseu, fase inicial e muito pouco trabalhada:





Comentários aceitam-se.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Mar 2011 às 23:08)

Apesar de pouco trabalhada, Gosto !   

Continua


----------



## joseoliveira (6 Mar 2011 às 13:04)

Uma sugestão (apenas): Que tal dinamizar um pouco mais o título "MeteoViseu"?
Parece-me muito formal; seria talvez indicado para publicitar algo de referência como um restaurante ou uma pousada!


----------



## Mjhb (13 Mar 2011 às 09:06)

joseoliveira disse:


> Uma sugestão (apenas): Que tal dinamizar um pouco mais o título "MeteoViseu"?
> Parece-me muito formal; seria talvez indicado para publicitar algo de referência como um restaurante ou uma pousada!



Só agora vi o seu post, peço desculpa. Percebi a ideia, e concordo, mas tem alguma sugestão?

Depois de uns problemas com a actualização automática das imagens de radar, consegui colccar o mosaico dos radares a actualizar, mas os de Loulé e Coruche separadamente, já que a actualização agora é a cada 10 minutos, ainda não consegui...
Pus um pequeno widget sobre a actividade sísmica em Portugal, e resolvi também uns problematizos que a imagens dos avisos me esta a dar.

Comentários e sugestões, é favor dizer.

Visitem...


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mar 2011 às 15:58)

O melhor ´protótipo` até ao momento...





Comentários aceitam-se..


----------



## Mjhb (28 Mar 2011 às 19:49)

Pedro disse:


> O melhor ´protótipo` até ao momento...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não há comentário? Sugestões?


----------



## filipe cunha (28 Mar 2011 às 19:55)

A arvore está um pouco inclinada...fora isso, tá bom


----------



## Mjhb (20 Abr 2011 às 21:19)

Na Galeria de fotos, agora Árvores da Nossa Terra, com possibilidade de colocar fotos de qualquer pessoa, desde que mas enviem para o mail meteoviseu@hotmail.com, e uma página Porto, com 4 simbólicas fotos do passado dia 12 de Abril.


----------



## Mjhb (21 Abr 2011 às 22:04)

Já há um tempo que criei o Facebook do MeteoViseu, convido-vos agora a juntarem-se, sendo amigos da página do MeteoViseu no Facebook.


----------



## Mjhb (24 Abr 2011 às 12:28)

Página mais enriquecida, agora no menú _Viseu_, muita informação disponível sobre a geografia, Geologia, Botânica, Demografia, Gastronomia e Vinhos, Hotéis, Restaurantes e a Região de Turismo Dão-Lafões. Bastante informação sobre o Palácio do Gelo, o 3º maior centro comercial do país, fazendo de Viseu a cidade com maior área comercial do país por habitante. 

Brevemente informação sobre o turismo da cidade e freguesias nos arredores, e mais sobre importantes pontos de comércio, como cidade comercial que é.


Visitem!


----------



## Mjhb (25 Abr 2011 às 19:39)

Algumas fotos de Viseu antiga e Viseu recente.

Visitem!


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Abr 2011 às 20:25)

Não consegui ver nada na área de Viseu antiga!


----------



## Mjhb (26 Abr 2011 às 19:10)

joseoliveira disse:


> Não consegui ver nada na área de Viseu antiga!



Obrigado pelo aviso José. Assim que possa, trato disso.


----------



## Mjhb (26 Abr 2011 às 20:00)

Pedro disse:


> Obrigado pelo aviso José. Assim que possa, trato disso.



Feito. Fotos de Viseu antiga e Viseu actual, já disponíveis.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Abr 2011 às 20:39)

Não posso dizer que conheço muito bem a cidade de Viseu, mas já o suficiente para conseguir notar boas diferenças.
Arquivos interessantes! 
Tenta descobrir mais, normalmente através de coleccionadores conseguem-se raridades que poderás digitalizar.


----------



## Mjhb (27 Abr 2011 às 18:22)

joseoliveira disse:


> Não posso dizer que conheço muito bem a cidade de Viseu, mas já o suficiente para conseguir notar boas diferenças.
> Arquivos interessantes!
> Tenta descobrir mais, normalmente através de coleccionadores conseguem-se raridades que poderás digitalizar.



Encontrei já vários sites, mas não consigo pôr tudo duma vez... A que mais diferença me causa é a do Rossio... Que mudança dramática...


----------



## Mjhb (7 Mai 2011 às 20:20)

Já há mais de 15 dias que consegui resolver a questão das fotografias, mas só agora é que me lembrei da coisa, com o post do andres no tópico do seu projecto...

É só para noticiar que já está tudo resolvido, com muitas fotos de Viseu antiga e actual, que a meu ver, retratam bem a cidade. Adicionei já mais hotéis e restaurantes, e estou a tratar de recolher mais informação sobre importantes pontos comerciais e turísticos da cidade.

Visitem MeteoViseu!


----------



## Mjhb (23 Mai 2011 às 20:16)

Adicionei umas noticias sobre a nova erupção do vulcão na Islândia e sobre o mau tempo na Venezuela. SE quiserem ver, passem por lá.

Adicionei mais uma galeria de fotos denominada MeteoChasing, achei um nome nome adequado e simpático, pois dá para juntar tempestades e sol, etc. Tenho umas fotos de umas mammatus que ouve na semana passada, bem perto e muito robustas...

Visitem MeteoViseu.


----------



## Mjhb (4 Jun 2011 às 11:32)

A página web do projecto MeteoViseu terminou um mês com os seguinte resultados:

Visitantes únicos: 112
Visitas: 302(2,69 visitas por visitantes)
Páginas consultadas: 848(2,8 páginas por visita)


Obrigado a todos. Continuem a visitar a página, que em breve sofrerá um update há muito esperado...


----------



## Mjhb (6 Jul 2011 às 11:32)

Venho por este meio informar que toda a informação relativa a Viseu e Vila Chã de Sá está a ser actualizada segundo os dados preliminares dos Censos de 2011, sendo que ambas as localizadas aumentaram a sua população nos respectivo intervalo de [+5,0 , +10,0] e [+10,1 , +20,0]. 

Visitem MeteoViseu...


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jul 2011 às 09:02)

Depois duma análise mais profunda, consegui encontrar dados do concelho de Viseu sobre população, alojamentos, famílias e edifícios, com números e variação 2001-2011.

Quanto a Vila Chã de Sá, apenas consegui encontrar um intervalo menor, que vai dos +12,5% a +14,0%.

Está tudo em MeteoViseu! 
_______________________
Gostava que me dessem ideias para promover o projecto!


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Jul 2011 às 09:33)

O que vou dizer é a minha opiniao ok ?  

Acho que para um site de meteorologia focas muitos outros temas que não têm nada a ver com o tema meteo.

Mas de resto, está óptimo, parabéns .


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jul 2011 às 09:41)

AndréFrade disse:


> O que vou dizer é a minha opiniao ok ?
> 
> Acho que para um site de meteorologia focas muitos outros temas que não têm nada a ver com o tema meteo.
> 
> Mas de resto, está óptimo, parabéns .



Olá André, e obrigado por opinares.

Como assim, a questão de descrever a cidade, etc.?


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Jul 2011 às 09:43)

Pedro disse:


> Olá André, e obrigado por opinares.
> 
> Como assim, a questão de descrever a cidade, etc.?



Sim, alojamento e tudo isso...


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jul 2011 às 09:48)

AndréFrade disse:


> Sim, alojamento e tudo isso...



Isso do alojamento não passa dum dado dos Censos, que achei oportuno colocar. Olha André deixa-me dizer-te que tenho um grande prazer e gosto de viver em Viseu, viver Viseu e ser viseense. Tenho um enorme prazer em sê-lo. Por isso, qualquer informação que possa ajudar a trazer malta à cidade, ponho no site, a tentar dar a minha contribuição para divulgar as potencialidades da melhor cidade portuguesa e a 17ª da Europa para viver.

Deixa também que te diga que as páginas relacionadas com Viseu são as que as pessoas mais visitam no meu projecto.


----------



## Mjhb (13 Jul 2011 às 10:33)

Convido toda a gente a dar uma olhadela, nem que seja à página de rosto, ao MeteoViseu e explore o widget que está no lado direito. É uma pequena surpresa, vamos a ver o que acham...


----------



## Mjhb (14 Jul 2011 às 09:48)

Bom dia.

Mais opiniões são aceites, desde que construtivas, tal como a do André ontem. Já agora, estou com sérios problemas em conseguir manter o radar de Coruche e Loulé actualizado, porque simplesmente não se actualiza... O mosaico dos radares, actualiza, mas separados não...


----------



## Mjhb (1 Ago 2011 às 22:00)

Boas.

Venho informar dos dados estatísticos do passado mês de Julho do presente ano. Este mês, o volume de visitas foi bem maior, seguindo uma tendência de aumento rápido face aos meses anteriores, como tem vindo a ser registado desde o mês de Abril do corrente ano.

Visitantes únicos: 197
Visitas: 390 (1,98 visitas por visitantes)
Páginas consultadas: 1012 (2,6 páginas por visita)
Dia mais activo: 29 Jul 2011 (31 visitantes únicos e 59 visitas)
Dia da semana mais activo: Quarta-feira ( 67,5 visitas)
Hora do dia mais activa: 8h - 10h

Obrigado pelos seguidores. Visitem MeteoViseu!


----------



## Mjhb (17 Dez 2011 às 09:27)

Boas.

Venho só avisar que já está disponível o resumo mensal de novembro deste ano. Qualquer coisa que pensem ser oportuno adicionar no site, digam. 

MeteoViseu

(peço desculpa umas aplicação do Novo Acordo aí pelo meio, mas tenho que me habituar... )


----------



## Mjhb (13 Set 2012 às 21:24)

Boa noite.

Venho anunciar que o Projeto MeteoViseu "lavou a cara". Com uma imagem renovada, moderna e mais simplificada, o novo website do projeto procura tornar a navegação e procura de informação mais simples, rápida e intuitiva.

Os conteúdos são relativamente os mesmo do website anterior, um pouco mais selecionados nuns casos, e noutros mais detalhados que a ideia inicial. De todo o modo, nada melhor que dar uma cuscadela e dar o feedback.

Uma vez que não consegui arranjar forma de criar um livro de visitas ou uma páginas de comentários, agradecia que me desses a vossa opinião por este tópico.

www.meteoviseu.wix.com/viseu

Até já!


----------



## Mjhb (22 Set 2012 às 18:15)

Boa tarde!

Por questões que não posso controlar, o wix.com não permite que tenha uma página com livro de visitas. Tentarei contornar o problema, e assim que possível, aviso se consegui ou não.

Entretanto, aproveito também para comunicar que as notícias poderão ser renovadas apenas de 2 em 2 dias, por uma questão de gestão de tempo. Tenho usado alguns conteúdos dos posts aqui do fórum, mas tenho citado devidamente os autores, se houver algum problema, por favor avisem imediatamente! 

A imagem de radar não estava também a atualizar, assim como as webcam´s, de momento, tudo resolvido. Até já! 

www.meteoviseu.com/viseu


----------



## Mjhb (25 Out 2012 às 16:40)

Boa tarde.

Ando com uns problemas em manter ativa a webcam que está no Centro da Cidade, mas assim que estiver resolvido, aviso.

De resto, é para avisar que já tenho um protótipo de livro de visitas. Alguma dúvida, por aqui!


----------



## Mjhb (2 Jan 2013 às 11:41)

Bons dias.

Venho para informar que já está disponível o resumo mensal de novembro de 2012 para consulta no website. 
Continua de pé o problema com a webcam no centro de Viseu, já contactei o proprietário, mas não preveem compo-la rapidamente. Teria sido bonito verem como a cidade é bela no Natal! (É sempre...) 

Quando tiver os dados de dezembro lançados, aviso, assim como doutras novidades. A página de notícias está também em atualização hoje e sempre que tiver disponibilidade.

www.meteoviseu.wix.com/viseu


----------



## Mjhb (14 Fev 2014 às 17:53)

*Re: Projeto MeteoViseu*

Boas tardes.

Como alguns já devem saber, comprei há cerca de uma semana uma Fine Offset Wh1090 a um colega nosso. Até agora, estou bastante satisfeito. Infelizmente, por falta de tempo, não consegui ainda montar a estação como deve ser, mas tenho o anemómetro numa varanda minimamente desimpedida de ESE a NW. 

Registei a estação no Wunderground, e tenho já os dados disponíveis no website para os curiosos. Mas fica já o aviso: o pluviómetro não está montado, e como ainda não fiz o RS o termohigrómetro está num local demasiadamente abrigado. Assim, os dados não devem ser levados em conta para questões mais sérias, apenas para ter uma pequena noção, e por isso está o aviso no site e não pus ainda nada na assinatura, para não induzir ninguém em erro.

Aviso desde já que a estação não vai estar online 24/24h, apenas quando estiver a precisar do Pc ligado, pelo menos, nesta fase inicial.

Para quem se interesssar: www.meteoviseu.wix.com/viseu


----------

